
Ask HN: What is your best web browsing tips and tricks for non-developers - w1zeman1p
Things like inspecting elements, custom chrome search engines etc. What are some things that you do with a browser to increase your productivity that non-devs might not know about?
======
zekehernandez
Utilizing custom search engines, I have a full post about it on my blog here:
[https://zekehernandez.com/post/omnibox/](https://zekehernandez.com/post/omnibox/)

EDIT: I just realized you had already included that in your list. I would
still encourage reading what I put, because there may be some fun uses you may
have not thought of before.

